# Wiring Diagram for ATT NID box needed



## cm6848 (Jan 21, 2012)

My German shepherd pulled the wires from the AT&T NID box this morning. Rather than wait until Monday, I think I can fix this myself. Only problem is wire coring is not matching up. Two twisted pair wires coming from AT&T, blue an orange need to be connected into the NID box. It would be great to see how a current AT&T Uverse box is wired from someone else. I am posting a couple of pics if anyone has suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The blue/blue-white should be pair one, with orange/orange-white as pair two.

How many numbers do you have coming into the house?


----------



## cm6848 (Jan 21, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> The blue/blue-white should be pair one, with orange/orange-white as pair two.
> 
> How many numbers do you have coming into the house?


We have Uverse with cable, Internet, and VOIP services! Don't know if that helps.


----------



## cm6848 (Jan 21, 2012)

cm6848 said:


> We have Uverse with cable, Internet, and VOIP services! Don't know if that helps.


Just one phone number but 4 data streams is a term they used also!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Blue/Blue-White from the pole to my NID, Green/Green-White from the NID to the RJ-11 Keystone inside. Try that. You can also pull the cover off of the keystone jack inside and make sure that it is green/green-white, other wise blue/blue-white. I have U-verse so if you have any other questions regarding.


----------



## theMurphy (Feb 9, 2016)

There is a hinged door that has an orange level on it I took that off and cannot find it now >.< Does anyone know what it is called? It looks just like the one in the above photo above at the top of the pic. the door is opened in the pic. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

